# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Fargo Man Arrested For Clearing Snow With Flamethrower

## Sagan

Fargo, ND – Local resident Todd Fox has been  detained for “reckless endangerment” and “illegal use of high-powered  fire-breathing weaponry” for attacking snow with his flamethrower. Fox  reportedly became so fed up with the week-long blowing snow epidemic in  his area that he decided to KILL IT WITH FIRE. 

The neighborhood was treated with quite a show last night as Fox  unleashed an inferno upon the mountainous snow palace that was his front  yard. Neighbors to his immediate right and left noticed a bright orange  cloud and could hear what they thought was “puff the magic dragon  spewing mayhem all over hell,” which prompted one of them to notify  police. 

Fox stated that he was simply “fed up with battling the elements”  and that he did not possess the willpower necessary to move “four  billion tons of white bull shit.” 

Police say that Fox surrendered his efforts immediately upon their  arrival and that his front yard “looked like a hydrogen bomb had gone  off.” They think he was just happy to be done with snow removal, even if  it did mean a trip to jail.

http://fmobserver.com/fargo-man-arrested-for-clearing-snow-with-flamethrower/



Ok, I just found out this is satire/parody Can a mod please move it to the fun forum? Thank you!

----------

